# Posted this on another forum... Training fun times...



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

After the last video I posted, got some advice to use a tighter fitting suit and/or switch to a barrel sleeve to get the deeper grip on the suit. First suit bite (3 grips and done) since then.. Seems to be working?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Tough crowd tonight eh? Lol


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ouch! Bet it was fun though


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol looks like my arm after I did Jiu Jitsu without underarmor and we where doing clinches and throws all night. I thought the guys were just wearing it for the look...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Lol looks like my arm after I did Jiu Jitsu without underarmor and we where doing clinches and throws all night. I thought the guys were just wearing it for the look...


Lol I studied relson Gracie jiujitsu for years and never got bruised like that

Finger bruising sure. But that's deep tissue


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> Lol I studied relson Gracie jiujitsu for years and never got bruised like that
> 
> Finger bruising sure. But that's deep tissue


Lol perhaps my partner was being a little competative..but your right definitely not deep tissue. Practiced the same move about 20-30 times, clinch, grip, step, throw. The grip was to the upper arm. 

Im sure doing it with dogs was more fun though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo did that to my clubs helper recently. Suitwork is not for the faint of heart. You are very brave! 
I think I'll buy this one for my helpers/decoys. "Hug a helper" doesn't get it when certain dogs are involved! 
Suck it up - ASMDSS


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Lol perhaps my partner was being a little competative..but your right definitely not deep tissue. Practiced the same move about 20-30 times, clinch, grip, step, throw. The grip was to the upper arm.
> 
> Im sure doing it with dogs was more fun though.


I was notorious for submitting with triangles chokes. Honestly I've had to rear naked choke a few dogs out that wanted to get a piece of me so far


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Karlo did that to my clubs helper recently. Suitwork is not for the faint of heart. You are very brave!
> I think I'll buy this one for my helpers/decoys. "Hug a helper" doesn't get it when certain dogs are involved!
> Suck it up - ASMDSS


That wasn't my arm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> That wasn't my arm


Maybe you should buy him a nice t-shirt for his hard earned color?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Maybe you should buy him a nice t-shirt for his hard earned color?


I bought him several beers and a few shots, and offered preferred access to a puppy tonight. Exceedingly fair.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice! I get pretty welted and bruised and the occasional puncture but never that bad. What type of suite is it? What is he wearing underneath? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Nice! I get pretty welted and bruised and the occasional puncture but never that bad. What type of suite is it? What is he wearing underneath?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Demanet custom trial suit. Think he had a t-shirt on


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Ps... Whoever put this in the IPO forum... This has got nothing to do with Schutzhund lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol I thought it was your arm. Dont' think under armor will help for this one... So you decided to breed Jager to the female?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Lol I thought it was your arm. Dont' think under armor will help for this one... So you decided to breed Jager to the female?


She's in heat now. Probably happens this weekend.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> Ps... Whoever put this in the IPO forum... This has got nothing to do with Schutzhund lol


Lol 

Nice. I think I would consider a bruise like that for one of your puppies. Not a bad trade.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> She's in heat now. Probably happens this weekend.


Good Luck, I have developed more of a like for WGWL recently. I am interested to see what your female will produce with your male's ped. Your dog seems to lean heavily towards the older Czeck lines? 
Cant recall the dam side of his ped Czeck Or WG? I know mine is already looking and acting very Czeck and already looks a lot like mom but you get flashes of Stuka, and really nice prey drive.

Expect to produce a slightly sportier version of Jager?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Serious working people rarely use Demanet suits in training....even with neoprene!...lol


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Our decoys wears a sleeve - sometimes 2 sleeves- then jacket.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Serious working people rarely use Demanet suits in training....even with neoprene!...lol


...and I guess there is a reason for that-


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I like Demanet suits compared to a lot of others. Trial weight is too light for my liking. At least for training big dogs. I am a fan of neoprene or polo wraps under.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wowsers, those are some bruises!

I got to be an 'accidental' decoy Friday, no suit, just jeans (and a t-shirt) but got nailed in the calf. 

WL/BYB special, fuzzy bunny slipper rescue lady told me 'he didn't mean it'. Not a nip either, a more open bite that encompassed about three quarters of my calf with bruises and three puncture wounds, through the jeans. Didn't mean it my biscuits!!

So let's just say I got to feel a 'little' bit of that helper pain! 

If I had been wearing shorts..:shocked:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Serious working people rarely use Demanet suits in training....even with neoprene!...lol


Our "everyday" suit is a training suit... I think it's a euro joe. The demanet trial suit only comes out for special occasions lol. The demanet punishes you lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Ouch!! He earned the beer that's for sure :crazy:


----------

